# Espressioni per parlare della morte



## Giamma

Ciao cari colleghi!

Sto raccogliendo delle espressioni concernenti la morte, soprattutto quelle metaforique/eufemistiche.

Dalle notizie sulla morte di Paul Newman apparse sui principali quotidiani italiani ne ho già ricavate alcune:


                     "Paul Newman _non è più tra/con noi_"
"L'attore _si è spento_ a 83 anni"
"E' così che Repubblica ha saputo della _scomparsa_ del grande attore"
"La portavoce di Newman, Marni Tomljanovic, ha confermato che l'attore giovedì _aveva perso la sua lunga battaglia contro il cancro_"
"Il nostro amico _è venuto a mancare_..."
"_Scompare_ così uno degli ultimi appartenenti all'olimpo di Hollywoood"
"Il cancro terminale ai polmoni che gli è stato diagnosticato s_e l'è portato via_"


Discutere di morte è un tabù in diverse lingue. Pertanto le varie espressioni metaforiche in modo da rendere eufemistico il trattamento del tema. Ne conoscete altre?


Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## sabrinita85

_Non ce l'ha fatta..._
_ È andato... (colloquiale)_
_ È andato in cielo... (infantile)_
_ È andato lassù... __(colloquiale)_
_ Ha tirato le cuoia...  (colloquiale)_
_ Ci ha abbandonato..._
_ Ha finito i suoi giorni..._
_ È passato a miglior vita..._
_È andato nel regno dei cieli..._
_ Ha esalato l'ultimo respiro... _
_ Ha lasciato il mondo... _
_ Ha reso l'anima a Dio... _
_ Ora riposa in eterno / in pace..._
_ È tornato alla casa del padre... _
_ È crepato... __(colloquiale)_
_È andato all'altro mondo... __(colloquiale)_

Non credevo ce ne fossero così tante!  
Ma penso ce ne siano molte di più... ho l'impressione di essermene scrodata qualcuna!


----------



## Giamma

Grazie mille, sabrinita85!

Certamente la lista di espressioni è lunghissima. Se poi vogliamo aggiungervi delle espressioni di colore dialettale, ce ne saranno ancora tante!

Ci sono delle espressioni dialettali diffuse/riconoscibili in tutta la penisola?


----------



## sabrinita85

Giamma said:


> Grazie mille, sabrinita85!
> 
> Certamente la lista di espressioni è lunghissima. Se poi vogliamo aggiungervi delle espressioni di colore dialettale, ce ne saranno ancora tante!
> 
> Ci sono delle espressioni dialettali diffuse/riconoscibili in tutta la penisola?



Di nulla!


----------



## velletri gangsta

*S*e avete il coraggio arrichite la lista con frasi comiche,macabre o scabrose dialettali della vostra zona per dire "è morto, è scomparso, è venuto a mancare...

ha stirato
ha stirato gli zoccoli
è diventato invisibile
è crepato
ha zoffiato pe l'urtima vota
s'è disintregato
s'è fatto pantasima
è diventato fantasma
lo rivedremo all'inferno


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mannaggia alla fretta! 


velletri gangsta said:


> *S*e avete il coraggio arri*c*chite la lista con frasi comiche,macabre o scabrose dialettali della vostra zona per dire "è morto, è scomparso, è venuto a mancare...
> 
> ha stirato
> ha stirato gli zoccoli
> è diventato invisibile
> è crepato
> ha zoffiato pe l'urtima vota
> s'è disint*egr*ato
> s'è fatto *f*antasima
> è diventato fantasma
> lo rivedremo all'inferno


... zoffiato?


----------



## gabrigabri

Vorrei far notare che però molte espressioni (crepare, tirare le cuoia), oltre a essere colloquiali, sono leggermente "offensive", forti. Per cui non ti capiterà di leggerle su un giornale.

Di quelle dette da velletri_gangsta non ne conosco forse neanche una


----------



## brut2001

Ciao a tutti

Al mio paese (provincia di To) si usa anche un modo di dire derivato dal piemontese "Tirare i calzini"  (tiré i caussett), di cui non conosco l'origine.Altri non me ne vengono in mente.

Saluti


----------



## housecameron

gabrigabri said:


> Vorrei far notare che però molte espressioni (crepare, tirare le cuoia), oltre a essere colloquiali, sono (leggermente) "offensive", forti. Per cui non ti capiterà di leggerle su un giornale.
> Sono d'accordo, soprattutto sono molto, ma molto indelicate, sempre e comunque.
> Un'altra da evitare potrebbe essere "è schiattato".
> Bisognerebbe sempre mettersi nei panni degli altri, insomma.. non c'è proprio niente da ridere, tanto prima o poi ci tocca.
> 
> Di quelle dette da velletri_gangsta non ne conosco forse neanche una
> Neanch'io, senza forse


 



brut2001 said:


> Al mio paese (provincia di To) si usa anche un modo di dire derivato dal piemontese "Tirare i calzini" (tiré i caussett), di cui non conosco l'origine.


 
Sono di Torino, ma questa non l'ho mai sentita


----------



## saltapicchio

A Roma si dice *"se n'è ito all'arberi pizzuti"* (se n'è andato agli alberi pizzuti) dove per "alberi pizzuti" s'intendono i cipressi, alberi che tipicamente si trovano nei cimiteri.

Altra espressione piuttosto forte è *"ha stirato le zampe".*

Non è dialettale ed è un modo di dire se vogliamo molto profondo è sicuramente *"è andato tra i più".*

Mi è capitato di leggere da qualche parte *"è partito per l'ultimo viaggio".*

Mi vengono poi in mente espressioni di "texiana" memoria, spesso tradotte letteralmente dallo slang dei cowboys del far-west:
- *Gli hanno fatto un cappotto di legno*
*- E' andato a mangiare l'erba dalla parte delle radici*
*- Ha raggiunto le celesti praterie*
*- E' andato a spalare carbone all'inferno*

Come giustamente è stato fatto osservare, di espressioni metaforiche che riguardano la morte ce ne sono tantissime, penso che questo diventerà un "thread" molto ricco.



Angel.Aura said:


> ... zoffiato?


 
Beh, se come sembra velletri gangsta è originario proprio di Velletri, la cosa è spiegabilissima: parlano così. 
Questa "zeta" è caratteristica dei Colli Albani ed è uno dei segni distintivi che differenziano la parlata di quella zona da quella romana (dove questa "zeta" esiste ma è molto meno accentuata).

Mi è venuto in mente uno dei modi più delicati per comunicare ad un bambino la morte di una persona cara: *è diventato/a un angelo*.

Salto da un livello all'altro e torno nel west di Tex Willer:
*E' diventato cibo per i vermi *
*E' andato a concimare la terra*

Ma se era un indiano a parlare ecco l'immancabile "*è andato a trovare il suo Dio"*

Augh...ho parlato


----------



## pask46

housecameron said:


> Sono di Torino, ma questa non l'ho mai sentita


 
Questa è del paese dove vivo (provincia di Torino):
"campè/tirè le soche n't l'uss" (non sono sicuro della grafìa)
"tirare/gettare le scarpe/zoccole (gli zoccoli in legno dei contadini) contro l'uscio" 
che rende l'dea dell'ultimo spasmo che pervade tutto il corpo, il cui risultato finale è quello di scagliare, per effetto del movimento, le scarpe contro la porta di casa...

invece per Saltapicchio ho tre citazioni da Tex Willer...

"guardar l'erba dalla parte delle radici"
"giacere/stare sotto un metro e mezzo di terra"
"lasciare gli stivali sulla collina" (riferito a "booth hill", la "collina degli stivali", come i cowboys--secondo Bonelli-- usavano spesso chiamare il cimitero".

Per i "fratelli rossi" userei l'immortale:
"cavalca/corre/caccia nelle celesti praterie/nelle praterie del cielo".
How kola!


----------



## federicoft

Anche (antiquato): "non è più".


----------



## Giamma

Che discussione ricca! Grazie a tutti che hanno collaborato finora.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Giamma said:


> Che discussione ricca! Grazie a tutti *[quelli / coloro] *che hanno collaborato finora.


----------



## Giamma

Angel.Aura said:


> Che discussione ricca! Grazie a tutti *[quelli / coloro]* che hanno collaborato finora.



Grazie della correzione.

Comunque vorrei sapere se in italiano _neostandard_, più colloquiale e non tanto ricercato, la frase che ho scritto andrebbe bene.

Lo so che il cosidetto _che_ polivalente prende sempre più piede in contesti nuovi.

Insomma non sentirei mai "grazie a tutti che hanno collaborato" da un madrelingua italiano? Oppure trattasi effettivamente di una questione di variazione linguistica?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Giamma said:


> Insomma non sentirei mai "grazie a tutti che hanno collaborato" da un madrelingua italiano?


Precisamente.
E' scorretto grammaticalmente, oltre che molto brutto a sentirsi.


----------



## infinite sadness

E' schiattato.


----------



## velletri gangsta

Angel.Aura said:


> Mannaggia alla fretta!
> 
> ... zoffiato?


 
si si zoffiato!! significa ha spirato
e poi pantasima è pantasima, no fantasima! 
...è arcaico delle province romane...


----------



## Angel.Aura

velletri gangsta said:


> *S*i si zoffiato!! *S*ignifica ha spirato
> e poi pantasima è pantasima, no fantasima!
> ...è arcaico delle province romane...


Scusami, sono troppo scarsa con le variazioni paesane della nostra bella provincia! 
Ne ho imparata una nuova. 

Ne approfitto per ricordarti di usare la maiuscole, per favore. 
Ci teniamo parecchio qui a WR, tanto da farci su una Regola (la n.22).
Grazie.


----------



## Anaiss

Oggi per la prima volta ho sentito l'espressione "_tirare il calzino_" (al singolare), il mio interlocutore era toscano.
Con tirare conoscevo solo le vecchie _cuoia_, non si finisce mai di imparare!


----------

